# Sheds



## baswm

I am looking into getting a shed.  I am looking at 12 X 20 or 24 X 30.  Something in that neighborhood.  I have seen some of the Amish build sheds and seen some metal sheds by US steel.  I am wondering who has the best price and good quality for a shed.  I toy with the idea of building it myself but with my work schedule, I really do not have the time and want to get a shed to use now.


----------



## huntr1

The Amish buildings are excellent quality, and as soon as they drop it in place, you can use it.  With the steel buildings, you have to have a slab and foundation first, then YOU have to assemble the buildings side/roof, then YOU have to BUILD from scratch the end walls.  If I remember right, you can get the endwall kit from U.S. Buildings too.  24x30 will have to be brought in in sections and assembled, but either way, the Amish will be faster.  Down the road if you want to add on or modify the structure in any way, it will be easier with Amish than steel.  Repairs to Amish will be easier than steel too.


----------



## Suz

We ordered a shed from everything amish in hughesville.  It is awesome and everything we expected.  excellent quality and ready when promised.  Delivered set up and in use the same day!


----------



## BadGirl

Just two weeks ago I had my new Amish-built 12 x 20 shed delivered.  It is sooooo beautiful.  I have lots of room for my yard toys, and now I can finally clear out my garage.  I have a "cottage" style, and that allows me to have shelves all the way up the sides of the shed.  The "barn" style has the slanted roofline which significantly cuts into your vertical storage space.  I ordered it from the place in Hughesville (Alan's Outlet - check out their web site), and it took about eight weeks for it to come from the builder in PA.  It was on the pricey side, but it is constructed very soundly.


----------



## Nupe2

There's also an Amish builder on Rte 6 in Charlotte Hall (a little over a quarter of a mile west of the Library on the left).  Mr. Hertzler builds high quality barns/sheds and may be slightly less than the folks in Hughesville or elsewhere (no middle man).  They're a little slow so you might not get what you want until February.  If you can wait, the quality makes the wait worthwhile.  Good Luck.


----------



## Oz

I just ordered from Amish Builders, on Route 235 in Lex Park, just north of the Wawa at Peggs Road. I ordered all vinyl, because I HATE painting! They were considerably cheaper than Alans Outlet (by about $1000 for my model!) I also felt like the quality of materials and construction was slightly higher from these guys vs. the other local sellers. 

Unfortunately, their sales lot on 235 isn't staffed, so you have to go by there and pick up the forms/brochures, and then call and fax to their Huntingtown office/lot. 410-414-4950  I actually caught the owner on the lot last Saturday but he hasn't found an employee to work the lot for him.  Just noticed that you're in Calvert County anyway, so Huntingtown might be closer to you..???

PS. 12x20 is only about $115 cheaper than a 12x22, making the extra 24 sq ft pretty cheap!  Guess you know which one I ordered!?!


----------



## baswm

I checked out the ones at Mattasons Sonoco.  Will stop by Huntingtown site on the way home and get a price sheet.  The extra 24 Sqft is a no brainer.


----------



## Oz

I don't think Amish Builders is open on Mondays. Good luck though!  I can't wait to receive my building and free up some garage space.


----------



## baswm

I would like to have a better place to store the kids go kart and all my 66 impala body parts in.  The shed is definately on my wish list.


----------



## Oz

Mine's for the Deere, outdoor tools, power washer, snow blower, etc. Not to mention I'd like to get gasoline, paints, all that good stuff that you use around the house and yard out of the house. With all that junk, I only have enough room remaining for my toy car. 

I'm hoping this will make enough room in the garage for my regular daily-driver car, especially since the convertible won't see much more than 45 minute weekly hot-run's to keep everything in working order. And, probably won't leave the garage much once the salt hits the roads.


----------



## baswm

What type of convertible do you have?


----------



## Oz

baswm said:
			
		

> What type of convertible do you have?




2004 Corvette...


----------



## DoWhat

Oz said:
			
		

> 2004 Corvette...


Sure you do.


----------



## Oz

Oz said:
			
		

> I just ordered from Amish Builders, on Route 235 in Lex Park, just north of the Wawa at Peggs Road. I ordered all vinyl, because I HATE painting! They were considerably cheaper than Alans Outlet (by about $1000 for my model!) I also felt like the quality of materials and construction was slightly higher from these guys vs. the other local sellers.
> 
> Unfortunately, their sales lot on 235 isn't staffed, so you have to go by there and pick up the forms/brochures, and then call and fax to their Huntingtown office/lot. 410-414-4950  I actually caught the owner on the lot last Saturday but he hasn't found an employee to work the lot for him.  Just noticed that you're in Calvert County anyway, so Huntingtown might be closer to you..???
> 
> PS. 12x20 is only about $115 cheaper than a 12x22, making the extra 24 sq ft pretty cheap!  Guess you know which one I ordered!?!




As an update, my shed was delivered Saturday. I immediately swept it out and painted the floor, with a second coat on Sunday. I have a full week, but by next Sunday, I'll be ready to start unloading the garage and rearranging stuff. Can't wait!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Oz said:
			
		

> 2004 Corvette...


Great choice!!  I had a 2002 ragtop.


----------



## morganj614

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Sure you do.



Wanna be


----------



## Oz

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Great choice!!  I had a 2002 ragtop.




Had??


----------



## scupper trout

It's not the red one that flipped over about 100 feet after leaving the Tiki Bar last summer is it?


----------



## aps45819

I've got a 10 x 11 you can have. Just knock it apart and reassemble at your location.


----------



## Oz

scupper trout said:
			
		

> It's not the red one that flipped over about 100 feet after leaving the Tiki Bar last summer is it?



No way! That was a sad sight.


----------



## baswm

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I've got a 10 x 11 you can have. Just knock it apart and reassemble at your location.



Is it a wooden one in good shape?


----------



## aps45819

baswm said:
			
		

> Is it a wooden one in good shape?


 Yes, I'm replacing due to it's location in my yard.


----------



## DogWhisperer

Need recommendations for a shed builder. I've been to quite a few places but most are pre-built sheds. My shed is going to be on a slope so I'll need some footers and would need the shed be built or assembled on site.


----------



## glhs837

DogWhisperer said:


> Need recommendations for a shed builder. I've been to quite a few places but most are pre-built sheds. My shed is going to be on a slope so I'll need some footers and would need the shed be built or assembled on site.



Not at all, Shed can be placed on slopes without being built on site.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Nupe2 said:


> There's also an Amish builder on Rte 6 in Charlotte Hall (a little over a quarter of a mile west of the Library on the left).  Mr. Hertzler builds high quality barns/sheds and may be slightly less than the folks in Hughesville or elsewhere (no middle man).  They're a little slow so you might not get what you want until February.  If you can wait, the quality makes the wait worthwhile.  Good Luck.


I have one from hertzler and am very happy with the quality.   Holy and delivered in 2003 and everything even the paint is holding up.


----------



## Grumpy

glhs837 said:


> Not at all, Shed can be placed on slopes without being built on site.


I just built an 8x16 platform into a slope in my back yard for an eventual shed. Right now I have 2 8x8 rubbermaid sheds on it but will build a stickbuilt shed on it when I have a bit more money. Was pretty simple, 6 6x6 posts, 2x6 frame and joists and a 3/4" plywood floor, all treated lumber. Costs were about $1k and approximately 8 hrs of labor.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I built an 8×12 "deck" in the side yard to hold a Suncast garden shed, but set it on deck blocks so I can disassemble and move if necessary later on.


----------



## glhs837

SailorGirl said:


> Legos?











						7-3/4 in. x 10-3/4 in. x 10-3/4 in. Concrete Deck Block 100002709 - The Home Depot
					

These piers are solid pre-formed concrete foundation blocks designed specifically for the Floating Foundation Deck System. The system is easy to use, allows for a variety of customized applications for



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> Legos?


----------



## DogWhisperer

Grumpy said:


> I just built an 8x16 platform into a slope in my back yard for an eventual shed. Right now I have 2 8x8 rubbermaid sheds on it but will build a stickbuilt shed on it when I have a bit more money. Was pretty simple, 6 6x6 posts, 2x6 frame and joists and a 3/4" plywood floor, all treated lumber. Costs were about $1k and approximately 8 hrs of labor.


How deep did you bury the 6 x 6's?


----------



## Grumpy

DogWhisperer said:


> How deep did you bury the 6 x 6's?


Bought 3 6x6x8, cut in 3' and 5' lengths, buried 2' down (with a 8x8" concrete block on bottom), leveled, dumped 50lb pack of concrete in hole and back filled. Back side of platform used the 5' lengths, front 3'. Small 3 foot plywood ramp on front (2x4s joist underneath), attached to ledger board across the front of platform. Had the ramp materials here, didn't order with wood for platform.


----------



## DogWhisperer

Grumpy said:


> Bought 3 6x6x8, cut in 3' and 5' lengths, buried 2' down (with a 8x8" concrete block on bottom), leveled, dumped 50lb pack of concrete in hole and back filled. Back side of platform used the 5' lengths, front 3'. Small 3 foot plywood ramp on front (2x4s joist underneath), attached to ledger board across the front of platform. Had the ramp materials here, didn't order with wood for platform.


Thanks.


Grumpy said:


> Bought 3 6x6x8, cut in 3' and 5' lengths, buried 2' down (with a 8x8" concrete block on bottom), leveled, dumped 50lb pack of concrete in hole and back filled. Back side of platform used the 5' lengths, front 3'. Small 3 foot plywood ramp on front (2x4s joist underneath), attached to ledger board across the front of platform. Had the ramp materials here, didn't order with wood for platform.


I think I'll follow your lead and get the platform done then work on putting up the sides.


----------



## Grumpy

Prior to the decking and ramp.


----------



## Ken King

DogWhisperer said:


> Need recommendations for a shed builder. I've been to quite a few places but most are pre-built sheds. My shed is going to be on a slope so I'll need some footers and would need the shed be built or assembled on site.


Not sure what county you are in but in St. Mary's you will need a building permit (under 600 sq ft no inspections required).  See FAQ 25


----------



## Grumpy

Ken King said:


> Not sure what county you are in but in St. Mary's you will need a building permit (under 600 sq ft no inspections required).  See FAQ 25


Reminds me of my neighbor in my previous house in PG. He built a huge shed and the county came after him cuz he didn't have a permit. He told the county to shove it and was pretty nasty to county employees that tried to talk to him. End result is he had to tear it down or they would do it for him.


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Reminds me of my neighbor in my previous house in PG. He built a huge shed and the county came after him cuz he didn't have a permit. He told the county to shove it and was pretty nasty to county employees that tried to talk to him. End result is he had to tear it down or they would do it for him.


Out here I didn't get a permit for the house build.  Tax assessor showed up the following year, saw the house, no record of building permit, gave me a form to fill out (dimensions, # bedrooms, #baths).  Filled it out, paid the fee ($5), problem solved.


----------



## SandieGarry

Ken King said:


> Out here I didn't get a permit for the house build.  Tax assessor showed up the following year, saw the house, no record of building permit, gave me a form to fill out (dimensions, # bedrooms, #baths).  Filled it out, paid the fee ($5), problem solved.



Where is here? Just curious.


----------



## Ken King

SandieGarry said:


> Where is here? Just curious.


Just about dead-center WV.


----------



## Grumpy

Friends were talking about how much lumber prices had risen so I repriced what I used for my platform..Original price was $1k tax included. Reprice of same stuff from same store..$1.5k


----------

